# Classifying a product - Help please!



## Scootles (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm going to make some boxes to sell out of 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood. Can I sell them as 'Solid Wood'? If not, how can I dress up the wording to attract customers. In my experience 'plywood' is frowned upon by people when at 1/8" plywood is stronger than 1/8" solid wood due to alternating grain patterns


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

The solid wood claim would piss me off. "All wood" doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Scootles (Feb 27, 2013)

That makes sense. I couldn't really think of the wording for it. My ultimate goal is to NOT piss off customers.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

With baltic birch you can also call them hardwood boxes. Some plywoods have softwood but the baltic stuff is all birch.


----------



## Scootles (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome. Extremely useful information guys. Thanks!


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Call them "Strength optimized,modified grain, hardwood box"


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Laminated hardwood box.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Drop the "solid". As far as I am aware of all wood is solid, in that it is not a gas or liquid. It is wood. You can call it "Birch Wood". Most customers don't see the difference .

I sell a product that has a mdf core with a birch ply on the top and bottom. When talking with people about it all they hear and comprehend is Birch wood. The ones that know the difference are few and far between.

Concerning the work "plywood". I use word "laminated". When people hear the word plywood, they think of HD or Lowes products. However, I wouldn't even say either one unless someone asks. Use the words :"birch wood".

Remember that you are not selling to a bunch of woodworkers, like us. Talk to people who are not woodworkers to get their feedback. This is more of a marketing question than a woodworking question. And marketing is harder than making the product.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

All wood, laminated birch, rectilinear, container.


----------

